

Show HN: Angular Table, the first 100% declarative angular table grid directive - davidjnelson
http://angulartable.com 

======
ovidiu
Awesome design, it's exactly what I am expecting from this kind of component.

Congratulations and thanks for releasing this!

~~~
davidjnelson
Thanks!! So glad to hear you find it useful.

------
atjoslin
Yay, finally a declarative table approach :-)

This is why angular directives rock!

~~~
davidjnelson
Thanks!

------
mtanwar
I am trying to add a ng-click event but it can't work

~~~
davidjnelson
I'm working on a fix for that (issue 8). in the meantime, add parent. before
any parent scope members you want to access, as in ng-
click="parent.myMethod()".

